# Update f. Netbeans 5.0



## Gast (20. Apr 2006)

Hallo ,

ich kann keine Programme mehr ausführen und erhalte eine Fehlermeldung (s. unten)
Kann es sein, dass ich ein Update installieren muss ? Wenn ja, wo finde ich das. Ich habe mich auf der Netbeans-Seite schon dumm und dusselig gesucht.
Wenn ein Update nicht das Problem ist - was könnte dann das Problem sein ?

Danke
K. Soltau


java.lang.NullPointerException
at org.netbeans.modules.javacore.jmiimpl.javamodel.ResourceImpl.directUpdate(ResourceImpl.java:714)
at org.netbeans.modules.javacore.jmiimpl.javamodel.ResourceImpl.checkUpToDate(ResourceImpl.java:644)
at org.netbeans.modules.javacore.jmiimpl.javamodel.ResourceImpl.updateFromFileObject(ResourceImpl.java:449)
at org.netbeans.modules.javacore.JMManager.getResource(JMManager.java:598)
at org.netbeans.modules.javacore.JMManager.getResource(JMManager.java:530)
at org.netbeans.modules.javacore.JMManager.getResource(JMManager.java:505)
at org.netbeans.modules.java.JavaEditor.getResource(JavaEditor.java:442)
at org.netbeans.modules.java.OverrideAnnotationSupport.processOverriddenAnnotationImpl(OverrideAnnotationSupport.java:178)
at org.netbeans.modules.java.OverrideAnnotationSupport.access$400(OverrideAnnotationSupport.java:45)
at org.netbeans.modules.java.OverrideAnnotationSupport$Request.computeAnnotations(OverrideAnnotationSupport.java:362)
at org.netbeans.modules.java.OverrideAnnotationSupport$Request.run(OverrideAnnotationSupport.java:346)
at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:493)
[catch] at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:926)


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Apr 2006)

Installiere NetBeans neu, in deiner jetzigen Installation sind ein paar Klassen abhanden gekommen.


----------



## Gast (20. Apr 2006)

Hi, 

danke, aber daran liegt es nicht. Ich habe Netbeans schon neu installiert. Es kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung. 
Bin etwas ratlos.

K. Soltau


----------



## Gast (21. Apr 2006)

So - jetzt geht es doch wieder. Ich musste noch das Nutzerprofil löschen.

Danke nochmal!
K. Soltau


----------

